# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Industria >  Un cementerio, primer equipamiento de Barcelona que no depende de la red eléctrica

## Jonasino

> El autoconsumo fotovoltaico, la iluminación eficiente y la energía solar térmica se apoderan del cementerio de Les Corts
> 25/03/2015
> 
> No es muy usual encontrar ejemplos de instalaciones que combinen multitud de sistemas energéticos eficientes globales. El cementerio del barrio de Les Corts en Barcelona es uno de ellos. La apuesta de Cementerios de Barcelona (CBSA) y del Ayuntamiento barcelonés ha sido clara: el uso de las energías renovables para implementar soluciones eficientes que implican un ahorro medioambiental, energético y económico claro. Estamos, pues, ante el primer equipamiento de la ciudad que no depende de la red eléctrica.
> 
> Siguiendo este objetivo, el cementerio de Les Corts, que ocupa una superficie de 34.417 m2, se ha dotado de una instalación fotovoltaica para cubrir las necesidades eléctricas del equipamiento, de una instalación solar térmica para la producción de agua caliente sanitaria, ha renovado la instalación de climatización y ha actualizado los sistemas de iluminación con LED y alumbrado eficiente. La actuación ha contado con un presupuesto de unos 310.000.
> 
> Veamos en detalle cada uno de los sistemas.
> 
> ...








Fuente:http://www.voltimum.es/articulos-tec....8vjyg9Ht.dpuf

----------


## NoRegistrado

Poco a poco, paso a paso. Incluso con la oposición del gobierno por su asqueroso servilismo a las eléctricas.

Saludos. Miguel

----------

